# Tyre dressing for Continental tyres?



## TheSwampMonster (May 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for a tyre dressing to use on some new Continental tyres. I'm aware that some dressings can be fussy when used with certain tyres. Can anyone recommend a dressing with a glossy finish that will work well with these tyres?
Thanks.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Best I found was car Chem for a glossy look on contis

Though I'm not about the glossy look tbh so preferred zaino


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Car pro perl


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Obsession wax Nero is brilliant on conti sport 5s.Lasts a while.Continental are a nightmare.Meguiars Endurance also but application is messy.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

+1 for P.E.R.L. Its brilliant as you can use it for plastics, tyres, engine trim and more. Just dilute to the levels you want and its good to go.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Adams tire shine works a treat on mine


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Forgot about Adams nice banana scent,very dark look without going ott.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah you can dumb it down as well by wiping with a fm when dried. I don't the wetter the better in my book !

#shinytyrefreak


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Agree i got zaino and Gyeon too try next,power maxed was shocking lasted um a few hours terrible product.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I didn't like gtechniq few people said wasn't great on contis. Car chem is good but gone in the rain. Mothers is also very good and great value you get 710ml. Sonax gel is good but gets messy. Actually mothers reminds me a lot of Adams, I'm having a gallon off Jeff when they come in.

I've got Nero, Blackfire and zaino to try.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I liked T1 or Gyeon Tire on my Conti's.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Tried quite a few on my Conti 5s, as a few have mentioned Gyeon Tire is the way to go.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been a big fan of Prima Infinity on my Conti SC52 but have just tried Dodo Supernatural tyre dressing and it looks brilliant.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Not much of a fan of Gyeon but might have to reconsider any pics guys ?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have been running Continental tyres for the last 8 years and I can honestly say you are wasting your time with a dressing unless you have a show car!!
Nothing I have used will last more a week, I don't know what it is about continental tyres but dressings just don't last on them. 
Before anyone asks my prep is good before the dressing is applied. 
I would suggest to go natural ie a good scrub with apc every Maintance wash and clean tyre with normal shampoo. 

Gonz.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

AS Highstyle or Trim Wizard lasts 2 or 3 weeks on my Continentals.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Finishkare 108as might help .

Mark


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

No mention of Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel?
It's the only dressing I use - I really like the stuff!

I've had Conti 2's, 3's and 4's on previous cars and it seemed to cling quite well.

As mentioned before, a good prep during washing and drying the tyre after should help.


----------



## moulin12 (Oct 21, 2015)

Meguiars Endurance lasts well in-between the weekly washes, even when applied on the outer tread! Might be a little too shiny for some. Very disappointed with Gyeon Tire - dull and very poor wearing (and that's from a fan of some of their other stuff).


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Bulkhead said:


> I've been a big fan of Prima Infinity on my Conti SC52 but have just tried Dodo Supernatural tyre dressing and it looks brilliant.


Ordered some prima off the bay didn't know they did a tyre dressing. :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Only highstyle worked on my continentals.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Juicy Details Iced Apple looked great on the Continentals. Leaves a really nice finish.


----------



## derekmca (Jan 17, 2016)

Must say the high style works perfectly on mine.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

How long are you guys getting the dressing to last on Continental more than a week with moderate to bad weather?

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> How long are you guys getting the dressing to last on Continental more than a week with moderate to bad weather?
> 
> Gonz.


Zaino lasts well over a week on them

But the guy asked for gloss rather than satin hence me not mentioning it

Best I found on conti and uniroyal which are conti with another name were Zaino, car Chem and tac white bottle tire coat


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It might just be my expectations are too high wanting a dressing to last a little longer on my continentals. I can get good durability out of T1 just not on my own car. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> It might just be my expectations are too high wanting a dressing to last a little longer on my continentals. I can get good durability out of T1 just not on my own car.
> 
> Gonz.


I didn't find t1 to last very long on conti tbh

They're a weird tyre to get dressing to take to, swissvax pneu didn't like mine either which is annoying as that's a lovely dressing


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm running Conti winters on the van, which is in turn a product test bed for things like tyre dressings.

T1 - err no.
Highstyle if you like a wet/glossy look
Z16 for a satin finish


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Espuma RD50

Autosmart Highstyle

Great on all tyres :thumb:

Turtlewax Wet n Black isn't bad either


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Summit Detailing said:


> I'm running Conti winters on the van, which is in turn a product test bed for things like tyre dressings.
> 
> T1 - err no.
> Highstyle if you like a wet/glossy look
> Z16 for a satin finish


I have some highstyle but never used it on my own car so will give it a try. TBH I gave up dressing my tyres and just scrubbed them clean with apc or shampoo ever wash and they looked average.

Regarding the T1 I have used this on other brands and it lasted ages just not on my conti's.

Gonz.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Autosmart Trim Wizard applied to my Contis today with a 1.5 inch brush.....


----------



## chrismoose91 (May 28, 2015)

I use endurance tyre gel on my dad's slk conti's... Lasts about 2 weeks depending on weather


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

meguiars endurance


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

I used autoglym today as at my brothers and for a quick fix I was impressed with it can't comment on how long it lasts but just spray it on and leave it, it's worth it for a top up


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Zaino Z16 is my go-to.

As mentioned in thread, it is a satin rather than gloss finish, but lovely.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

1 week in - 150 miles quite a few days when it was wet....


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

my vote is zaino z16 it's one of the best in my opinion


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Zaino for me but as he is looking for a glossy look I would recommend blackfire total eclipse tyre gel&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Juke_Fan said:


> Autosmart Trim Wizard applied to my Contis today with a 1.5 inch brush.....


Looks OK but somewhat patchy, like its got an uneven coat on.

Maybe try putting it on with a sponge to get a uniform look all the way around the tyre?

TBH I got the same with highstyle when using a brush (along with serious sling) so resorted to applying by sponge and now no more sling and no more patchiness.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Has detailing really got the the stage that a pro needs to have a dozen different products depending the manufacturer of the tyre he's dressing?

Wont the compound used in a manufacturers different tyres vary, meaning that we actually need to get type specific rather than just this broad brush 'manufacturer' thinking ?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

RaceGlazer said:


> Has detailing really got the the stage that a pro needs to have a dozen different products depending the manufacturer of the tyre he's dressing?
> 
> Wont the compound used in a manufacturers different tyres vary, meaning that we actually need to get type specific rather than just this broad brush 'manufacturer' thinking ?


The compound does vary which is why products that actually soak into the tyre don't go well on every single tyre. Some get absorbed more than others.

Therefore, arguably you could just have 1 gel type product such as Autosmart Highstyle for tricky tyres (or just use it for every tyre as its not fussy) and 1 water based product which absorbs into the tyre itself.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

The point I was making was that different tyres within manufacturers are going to vary a lot - so budget tyres which are rock hard compared to cut slicks will vary a lot, despite them all being the same maker.

Our petroleum-based product Colour Enhance might be a 3rd addition to your list, though I didnt post on the thread to punt a product but water, silicone and petroleum-based surely covers almost everything


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Megs endurance for me, very pleased with it :thumb: used it on my 172 cup as well.....memories :argie:


----------



## ivo94 (May 10, 2013)

Hi.
Gyeon Q2 Tire for me. Two coats lasts about 2-3 weeks. Easy to apply
with sponge.


----------

